# Name this color...



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Not gonna try to go into much detail but those of you following my thread know whats up...

A member of this forum painted my car but lost some of my parts. I bought the parts and now I need to match the paint. 

I tried twice to get the paint code or formula from this person but he ignores me. After all the BS this is the least he could do to make things right....

Anyhow.....I went to the paint shop and the guy had bad news for me. The color he thought he had mixed for me turned out to be too dark. It was called Dahlia Blue Pearl.....

I went back and took my header panel and the guy scanned it but the machine couldn't read it. He said he thinks the paint is a HOUSE OF KOLOR blue pearl.... I laughed and told him that after all this shit I went thru, i really doubt the painter was gonna spray House Of Kolor paint on my ride.... 

So he told me to give him a few more days to see if he can find another color.....

Anybody got any clues? 

It's got a little flop to it. *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that shit is gonna be near impossible to match homie

even if you find the exact paint, its still gonna be hard to match

and i don't think its a kandy, its more than likely a pearl... whether its a 3 stage or a pearl basecoat i dont know.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

hmmm...I think that may be a color out of the Martin Senour HOT ROD HUES color line, its a tri-stage, I dont have my chip book with me, but im sure it may be one, I can check tomorow at my shop and post the mixing number tomorow night for you if that would help.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i would guess its a tri coat pearl,


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

TO ME IT LOOKS ALOT LIKE STRAIGHT ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY OVER SILVER HOUSE OF KOLOR, I JUST SPRAYED A GUITAR IN THAT COMBO & IT LOOKS THE SAME. ALSO LOOK THROUGH POST YOUR RIDES FOR THE TOPIC ON THE CADDY "CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUATION" (IF THAT'S HOW IT'S SPELT???) & COMPARE IT'S COLOR TO YOURS.....THEY BOTH HAVE THAT GREEN HUE TO THEM & I KNOW THAT WAS ORIENTAL BLUE OVER SILVER.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

HERE'S THE LINK, BUT THERE IS'NT A GOOD SHOT OF IT IN THE SUN....AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW BACK IN THE MID 90'S IT HAD THAT SAME GLOW AS YOURS OUTSIDE IN THE SUN(BUT WITH FLAKE OF COURSE)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331533
......BUT I MIGHT BE WRONG? :dunno:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is the BAD NEWS :


There is NO WAY for anyone to tell the EXACT color & There is NO WAY to get a perfect Match for it ....................


For all you know - He Custom mixed it himself - Which someone else mentioned to you before...................



WHo knows what exact base is used underneath - Whats used under that & how many coats of what color in what type of spray pattern or technique .......................


There is just TOO MANY variables when custom painting ................ EVEN IF ,,, You had all the extra paint sittng in front of you - It would be hard to get it to match up perfectly ....................................... 

* Pigments & that often settle & things are not sprayed exactly how they first were.....................







Dont know what to tell ya but,,, Thats the 100% truth 


*** Solution : 
If you have to spray something on the body itself --- Maybe think of how you can incorporate a different color into the theme & then do some blending & a reclear ................>??????????????????????????


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Apr 2 2008, 11:49 PM~10323050
> *TO ME IT LOOKS ALOT LIKE STRAIGHT ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY OVER SILVER HOUSE OF KOLOR, I JUST SPRAYED A GUITAR IN THAT COMBO & IT LOOKS THE SAME. ALSO LOOK THROUGH POST YOUR RIDES FOR THE TOPIC ON THE CADDY "CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUATION" (IF THAT'S HOW IT'S SPELT???) & COMPARE IT'S COLOR TO YOURS.....THEY BOTH HAVE THAT GREEN HUE TO THEM & I KNOW THAT WAS ORIENTAL BLUE OVER SILVER.
> *


x2


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ You guys are fools .............. How can you even take a guess that oriental blue is the color ??????????


The best you can guess is that it has the "LOOK" of Oriental blue but,,,, Better pics would be better & Even at that -- No one will ever know except for the painter...................................................


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

someone with skill can match it , lots of patience and can get expensive ... if you think otherwise come tell my painter that and prove him wrong...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Thanks for all the tip and hints homies. 

I've been looking thru paint chips and searching the web.

I think I may have found the color!

I seriously doubt that the guy that painted my car would go thru the trouble of doing a tri coat let alone Candy paint or any HOK material. If you look thru my thread you'll see that this was a rush job on his part. So that just let's me know it had to have been a factory color.

This is what I came up with. 

Chrysler 1997 and 1998 off of the Dodge Dakota's

Paint Code: PB3/VB3

Name: Intense Blue Pearl

Here's a pic of a Dakota with this color. I say this has to be it. *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

another one


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

And not always does the pearl come out on my ride... Same goes with the Dakotas. I'm confident this may be the right color code.....









The dude at the paint shop is gonna hook me up with 8 oz of paint tomorrow so I can shoot a small peice to see if it matches.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*The good thing is that I only to paint my rear quarter extensions, dash, firewall and touch up the hood and fender. I'll just have to find a way to blend the hood and fender the best way possible.*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah bet thats it. if its real transparent use a light base maybe...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

just dont be a paisa and chrome the quarter extensions :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

What if its the new toyota color ......... What about the 2005 Audi blue pearl...............


What if it is one of those colors & the painter added some extra pearl or a different toner.........?????? They use the same primary colors & pearls additives - There for you get a similar look in lighted conditions -- 

What about when there is overcast day -- thats when you see the most faults !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SLO - Your prove my painter wrong answers can suck my ass ,,,,,, He will tell you the same thing ........... The most he can do is get a close color & Blend it ............. Tell him what i said & see if he says otherwise .......

If you cant get a Paint picture taken of it at the Paint store - You are in a bind................................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 3 2008, 04:57 PM~10327709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen the 05' blue pearl.... I'll check it out.

I know the painter didn't go through the trouble to adding pearl or toners.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Pics to show that there's no silver base under the blue. It was just sprayed over the primer...

There's no "overspray" of silver or any other color base.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Apr 3 2008, 05:24 PM~10327900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I GOT YOU . WAS JUST SAYING IF A LIGHT PRIMER IS USED IT WILL GWT A LIGHTER TONE IM THINKING THE PAINT IS THAT TRANLUCENT...MAYBE NOT.

EITHER WAY CLOR WILL BE CLOSE... AND DOUBT YOUR PAINTER PUT ANY PEARL OR WENT OUT OF HIS WAY TO DO ANY OF THAT ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

*I think the paint shop got it right on the money with this batch.... Picked it up today 

"Intense Blue Pearl" but its lightened up just a bit to give it that flop.*


















*The Pearl flop* :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Will a Pint be enough to do the dash and rear quarter panel extensions??


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldnt paint NOTHING yet! make some spray out cards and do them in differnt layers and find witch one best matches before you start painting parts on your car man.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 4 2008, 04:02 PM~10336438
> *I wouldnt paint NOTHING yet! make some spray out cards and do them in differnt layers and find witch one best matches before you start painting parts on your car man.
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 10:56 PM~10336377
> *Will a Pint be enough to do the dash and rear quarter panel extensions??
> 
> 
> ...




wait a minute here.......i see your dash is grey primer........i would tint it to be a baby blue so it will not only match better but cover quicker

and a pint is plenty man but take my advice you will be happier and do a sprayout card.........

write all the info down on the back of the card so you know how many coats it took,air pressure,temp of reducer,temp of shop,etc.

you can never write down too much info..........

good luck bro


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yup i was only bout to say what they did...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

id get a atleast a quart to keep on hand ,what if you wanna color match some engine or suspension parts at a later date


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 4 2008, 06:14 PM~10337312
> *id get a atleast a quart to keep on hand ,what if you wanna color match some engine or suspension parts at a later date
> *


yeah at least pickup another quart of the same stuff if it gets close enough to blend. just spray like 2 coats and try it see the shade diff


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2008, 05:26 PM~10337028
> *wait a minute here.......i see your dash is grey primer........i would tint it to be a baby blue so it will not only match better but cover quicker
> 
> and a pint is plenty man but take my advice you will be happier and do a sprayout card.........
> ...


will I still have to "tint" the dash blue eventhought the rest of the car was shot over grey primer by the previous painter? So wouldn't it be the same for my dash?



> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 4 2008, 05:57 PM~10337207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10338020
> *will I still have to "tint" the dash blue eventhought the rest of the car was shot over grey primer by the previous painter? So wouldn't it be the same for my dash?
> 
> *


i would not tint the primer if it was shot over strait grey,it will affect the base


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10343528
> *i would not tint the primer if it was shot over strait grey,it will affect the base
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thought I'd post up progress pics from today. The color matched up pretty good. Didn't have to tint the primer at all. Just shot the base and cleared it. 

Opinions?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that came out badass, good job

you did mask the car off right? :ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10349615
> *that came out badass, good job
> 
> you did mask the car off right? :ugh:
> *


*
Yeah I did *











*Thanks for your help earlier homie...*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

well damn, should just sprayed the whole thing your self


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10351223
> *well damn, should just sprayed the whole thing your self
> *


For real !


If My money and time is right I'll redo the whole car myself this winter.... :dunno: For now I just wanna be able to get out there a cruise....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2008, 07:44 PM~10349574
> *Thought I'd post up progress pics from today. The color matched up pretty good. Didn't have to tint the primer at all. Just shot the base and cleared it.
> 
> Opinions?
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

you just plain out lucked up man! looks good!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 4 2008, 12:57 AM~10328181
> *Pics to show that there's no silver base under the blue. It was just sprayed over the primer...
> 
> There's no "overspray" of silver or any other color base.
> ...



it looked like the primer was either tinted or it was a baby blue sealer in this pic..... :dunno: 


either way you got it done oh well


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2008, 05:21 AM~10353171
> *For real !
> If My money and time is right I'll redo the whole car myself this winter.... :dunno: For now I just wanna be able to get out there a cruise....
> *


seriously

if you do il make sure to take a run up there n check on that bodywork for you.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 7 2008, 12:03 PM~10355207
> *seriously
> 
> if you do il make sure to take a run up there n check on that bodywork for you.
> ...


Thanks homie... I'll keep in touch for sure....


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10326657
> *^^^ You guys are fools .............. How can you even take a guess that oriental blue is the color ??????????
> The best you can guess is that it has the "LOOK" of Oriental blue but,,,, Better pics would be better & Even at that -- No one will ever know except for the painter...................................................
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU RESEARCH IT & TEST IT BEFORE SPRAYING ANYTHING ON THE VEHICLE













BY THE WAY SIN7 THE COLOR LOOKS GOOD.


----------

